# Algae eater eats fish alive



## blkfsho

My algae eater has been in my tank for some time now. It's grown in size considerably since I bought it about 2 or 3 months ago. Some of my smaller fish have been disappearing, and I could never find them. I went away for the weekend recently, and my grandmother has been coming to feed my fish daily. I usually put extra food flakes or algae pellets for my algae eater, seeing as he's a bottom feeder (along with my catfish). I came back from my travels and went to bed that night. The tank is placed next to my bed. The next morning, I wake up to see my small platy struggling on its side for some reason. It was a blur, so I took time to look more closely. The algae eater had jumped on top of the platy while it had been sleeping and was eating the platy alive. The platy was struggling to get out, but the algae eater took its life. I was thinking that a cause may have been that my grandmother hadn't fed him an adequate amount of food? Unless if anyone else can give me any other reasons...


----------



## Inga

When you say "Algae eater" do you mean a Chinese or Siamese Algae eater? If so, this really isn't uncommon that they kill other fish. People often buy these thinking "they are small and cute" but they grow and can be quite aggressive.


----------



## blkfsho

Inga said:


> When you say "Algae eater" do you mean a Chinese or Siamese Algae eater? If so, this really isn't uncommon that they kill other fish. People often buy these thinking "they are small and cute" but they grow and can be quite aggressive.


i believe it's a common pleco.


----------



## ladayen

This is perfectly normal behavior. Even if your grandma didn't feed the fish at all, a weekend without food isn't really a concern. It's possible your normal food isn't high enough quality so the "algae eater" decided to find some additional nutrients. They dont usually attack fish for no reason. Also possible is the fish wouldn't stay away from his "cave" or hidey spot... it does have a cave or something to hid in right?

Do you know what your "algae eater" is specifically though? The broad term algae eater can apply to many species, generally it's not that accurate either.

haha ok Common PLeco, sorry I started responding right after you posted and got distracted. Yes they get quite large, 18" or even larger is normal. Without an abundance of available food it will make it's own food. Try dropping in a slice of cucumber or zucchini over night then pull it out in the morning.


----------



## Geomancer

Do you have a picture?

As said, a Common Pleco will get quite large. But also, they only eat algae as a juvenile and as they get older will eat it less and less.

Getting fish for algae control is generally a bad idea, as a lot of them don't do that much in regards to algae and those who do, only will eat specific kinds. The best control of algae is live plants and light duration.


----------



## blkfsho

Geomancer said:


> Do you have a picture?
> 
> As said, a Common Pleco will get quite large. But also, they only eat algae as a juvenile and as they get older will eat it less and less.
> 
> Getting fish for algae control is generally a bad idea, as a lot of them don't do that much in regards to algae and those who do, only will eat specific kinds. The best control of algae is live plants and light duration.


i'll wait until i can get a better picture of it, then edit this post with the link. it has a rather large dorsal fin, but i find it highly unlikely that they would mix a sailfin pleco with the common plecos in the pet store.

it looks a lot like this one that i found on google: http://www.floridaplecos.com/wp-con...ds/products_img/plecos-03.jpg&w=475&zc=1&q=80


----------

